# Mission need in Romania



## turmeric (Nov 5, 2004)

My friend from church sent me an email from a pastor in Romania, who was asking her about whether Bruce Wilkinson is a good resource or not. They seem to be awash in this stuff - Wilkinson, Cymbala, Neal Anderson, et al.

They need a similar mission to the one Webmaster did in Peru. Any thoughts?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 5, 2004)

Send me.


----------



## PASSION4TRUTH (Jan 2, 2005)

*here is a thought*

Where exactly in Romania? I am living in Prague but traveling is not so difficult here in Europe as it is small. I have a few friends at university in romania. maybe I can recommend them to visit and speka with the leaders of the church?

thanks


----------



## turmeric (Jan 2, 2005)

Passion4truth,

Sent you a U2U.
They are in Tirgovista & a village called Cumpuluns-Muscel. They are not Reformed at all, need to hear the Gospel accurately. Maybe people could just "come along side" them, especially this summer at the summer camp, and find opportunity to talk to them. The leaders speak English. We are sending R.C.Sproul tapes to them, the ones from last year's Tape of the Month Club.


----------

